# Tesco Credit Card - Maximum Credit Limit



## Afterflood (1 May 2010)

Hello all,

I hope that things are good.

I recenty got a credit card from TESCO.

It is working well and I am planning on making it my only card.

I also have an AIB platinum card with a credit limit of EUR11000.

The limit on the TESCO card is EUR3000.

I pay off my card every month and dont use the limit but I feel a sense of security with the 11000 AIB limit - that I could use it if i ever needed it. 

How easy is it to get the TESCO limit increased?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## TSThomas (2 May 2010)

They'll tell you to try every 6 months if you want to raise your limit. Last time I called they just asked for gross annual pay.


----------



## Green (2 May 2010)

TSThomas said:


> They'll tell you to try every 6 months if you want to raise your limit. Last time I called they just asked for gross annual pay.


 

Thanks, must try that....


----------



## TSThomas (2 May 2010)

They're incredibly tight fisted with limit increases though. Not that that's a bad thing, but if you need a higher limit try elsewhere!


----------



## Wishes (2 May 2010)

Wrong company if your looking for a high credit limit or cash advances.


----------



## Blackberry (4 May 2010)

With this celtic bust, the days af getting high credit limits are coming to an end.....That's the sort of behaviour that got us in this mess...


----------

